# Wall-mounted PC Build with modular custom case -FireFly-



## HearmeRoar160 (Jan 12, 2017)

i was inspired by a few other wallmounted builds so i decided to build a compact one (17" by 28") and most importantly designed it with all of the necessary custom brackets that make it easily upgradable. simply unplug and unscrew the part you want to replace and put in the new one. without the need to disassemble the case itself and without even the need to remove the back panel. the body is acrylic and frame is anodised aluminum.
for wall mounting i use an aluminum z hander bracket (100-pound capacity) that allows displaying on a wall like a painting

so after 3 months of design and endless hours of putting everything together here it is:



















































what do you guys think?
P.S. considering building a couple more for sale if someone is interested message me

System Specs:

Intel Core i7-6700K 8M 4.0GHz unlocked (can be overclocked) Desktop Processor
G.SKILL Ripjaws V Series 32GB DDR$ RAM
MSI Gaming Z170I Gaming Pro Min ITX Intel motherboard
EVGA SuperNova 850 80+ Gold 850W Fully modular Power Supply
3M PCie high riser silver-shielded
MSI GeForce GTX 1060 DirectX 12 GTX Gaming 3G Video Card
Toshiba 5TB 7200 RPM 128MB Cache Sata 6.00Gb/s 3.5" HDD
Samsung 250GB SSD
Phobya watercooling reservoire, radiator and pump


----------



## DEFEATEST (Jan 12, 2017)

Gawd! beauty!


----------

